# Guter Webhoster?



## Gibson79 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi, ich habe vor php scripts zu verwenden und möchte wissen ob dieser webhoster dafür geeignet ist. 

Folgendes angebot:
https://www.1blu.de/pakete_details.php


----------



## Flex (20. Oktober 2007)

Also im Forum von webhostlist.de hört man viel Schlechtes über 1blu. 

Besonders im Bezug zu ihren vServern. Wie der Webspace ist weiß ich nicht genau, aber soweit ich weiß, verbietet 1blu das Bewerten ihrer Pakete auf Webhostlist. (Achtung, Vermutung... Ich übernehme keine Gewähr dafür)


----------



## Gibson79 (20. Oktober 2007)

Was gibt es denn überhaupt für gute anbieter die sämtliche php scripte unterstützen?


----------



## Flex (20. Oktober 2007)

Was bedeutet denn sämtliche PHP Scripte?

Es gibt einige PHP Scripte die sehr exotische Extensions benötigen und deshalb nur auf einem eigenen Root Server laufen. Oder einen eigenen Server benötigen aufgrund der Menge an Rechenlast die sie erzeugen.

Ich kann all-inkl.com empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Gibson79 (21. Oktober 2007)

Kann mir noch jemand welche empfehlen...z.b. 1&1 oder One.com oder vielleicht nen anderen?

http://www.domaingo.de ist auch sehr interessant. Oder?

Und noch eine frage: darf man mit jedem "paketangebot" kommerzielle seiten erstellen oder z.b. wie 
in diesem angebot >  http://www.all-inkl.com/?cna=webhos...ht&PHPSESSID=0c9493796fd60a03c1286464500906c0

...nur mit dem all inkl.business angebot? Das soll wahrscheinlich nur heissen das es nur mehr leistungen beinhaltet oder?


----------



## boykottke (23. Oktober 2007)

Also, nachdem mein alter Hoster leider keinen neuen Webspace mehr vergibt und auf seinem PLESK keine weiteren Domains mehr registrieren kann, musste ich mich auch umschauen und bin auf http://www.webhostone.de gestoßen.

Bis jetzt bin ich mit denen absolut zufrieden, kann mich nicht beschweren. Wahlweise kann dein Webspace da mit PHP 4 oder 5 und deine Datenbanken mit MYSQL 4 oder 5 laufen. Find ich gut. Darüber hinaus bekommt man einiges an Postfächern und Mailadressen und eine Top-Level-Domain dazu. Das ganze für 2.99 im Monat. Der einzige Wermutstropfen für mich bisher: Nur 300 Mb Speicher in diesem Paket inklusive. 

Aber sonst bin ich wirklich zufrieden, hab lange verglichen und bin darauf gestoßen.


----------



## Gunah (24. Oktober 2007)

moin

ich hab bei 1blu einen vServer, am anfang, war der alles andre als gut, von der verfügbarkeit...

jetzt allerdings läuft der Recht gut... nach dem ich den feuer unterm Hintergemacht habe, bin auch immer schnell am Tele dran gekommen...
Und hab halt Freaklike fragen und Antworten gegeben... damit die gleich wissen wehn DIE vor sich haben...
und hab den weil es zwischen durch Probs mit der Verfügbarkeit wahre (also das der Server kurz "Offline" war)...

immer wieder den Technik Support mit Traceroute Logs "zu gebombt" und es hat geholfen...

Man muss bei 1blu beachten das die "NEU" auf dem Markt sind... es ist zwar der Ehemalige 1und1 Mitarbeiter/Chefs -Stab, wenn ich mich irre...

Nachdem Sie aber an 2 Tagen mal den Server bzw. am Rechenzentrum was gemacht haben, habe ich sogut wie keine Probleme mehr ...

das von mir aus hier...

MfG Gunah


----------



## shader09 (24. Oktober 2007)

http://www.alfahosting.de is meiner Meinung nach der beste und preiswerteste Anbieter überhaupt. Und er kommt noch aus meiner Stadt.


----------

